# Looking for a Maltese



## Marzena

Hello Everyone,
I am currently looking for a Maltese puppy.
Does anyone know about Marilyn and Lakeshore Maltese?
I live in Brooklyn NYC and I am trying to find a male Maltese puppy. Our budget is $1500. I realize now it might be hard to find a puppy. But thats all really we can afford. If anyone knows some reputable breeders in NY, PA, NJ, CT i would be soo grateful!
Marzena


----------



## silverhaven

Getting a nice boy for that price is very doable. I noticed on the Rhapsody Maltese site she has 3 teenage boys for 1,200 and less. Teenagers are a really great buy, they are usually very nice because they may have been held for show, are over that initial difficult young puppy stage which can tear your hair out. She is is central Texas but other breeders closer may have availability. Check out the AMA (american maltese association) site for recognized breeders.


----------



## CloudClan

I have never heard of Lakeshore Maltese. I did a search for her website and I see several things that would be red flags for me when looking for an reputable/ethical breeder. She displays no information about the sire and dams on her puppies. A reputable/ethical breeder who has built a breeding program carefully would proudly display the heritage and the accomplishments of their adult dogs. I do not even see names for them. I see no evidence that she has shown any of her dogs. She says she can provide pedigrees, but does not do so on the site. She says they have champion lines, but she provides no information as to which lines those may be and most likely if there are Champions in the pedigree they are several generations back. She seems to claim to be affiliated with the AKC of New Hampshire, but there is no such club. AKC is a national organization with breed and all breed-kennel clubs as members (not individuals). They do not have separate organizations by state. 

I would contact Cindy Fern-King in Massachusetts. She is on the AMA list. American Maltese Association She and her daughter have been showing and breeding Maltese for many years. I have been to her home and seen the loving environment in which her dogs are raised. She is also an active member of the AMA health committee. 

You may also wish to contact MaryH, also in Massachusetts. She is an active member here on this forum. She is also an AMA member and on the health committee. I have known her for years and she is a passionate advocate for the breed. She can be reached here on SM by PM.


----------



## Ladysmom

One of our former members got her Ollie from Marilyn/Lakeshore. You can search through her posts for more information, but I remember she had trouble getting a pedigree from Marilyn. It also turned out that she was not Ollie's breeder as she claimed, but brokered him for another breeder.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/74081-how-do-i-look-up-particular-malt-breeder.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/53-maltese-standard/70261-mazas-weight-other-2.html#post1167454

Ollie also had serious behavioral problems that the specilaist diagnosed as hereditary anxiety disorder.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/78108-diagnosis-anxiety.html


----------



## Marzena

Thank you all for the help! This is VERY helpful. I have contacted some breeders listed on AMA and some that you recommended. Also I contacted Midis Maltese that I found the link to here on SM. They have a puppy available now! I think Midis Maltese is in Ashland City but we are willing to fly there for our puppy! Do you know anything about Midis Maltese and Dian Lynch. I saw some mixed comments when I was searching the net...


----------



## theboyz

Midis is wonderful, no worries with Dian. The comments were a hoax by a nasty breeder. Dian has great Malts.


----------



## Ladysmom

Stacy, Bellarata Maltese, has firsthand experience with Midas. Several of her beautiful show Maltese came from Dian. You might want to pm her if she doesn't see this thread.

My Maltese


----------



## pammy4501

My Frank is from Stacy, and is from the Midis line. I may be prejudiced, but I think he is beautiful. He is 6lbs, and has the sweetest temperament of any dog I have ever had. I just love him! Here are a couple of pictures of him so you can get an idea of his look and size.


----------



## aprilb

He is beautiful, Pam!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I know Dian (Midis) very well. She's a wonderful person and I wouldn't hesitate to get a fluff from her.


----------



## Marzena

Frank looks gorgeous . 
I just spoke to Dian and preparations are on the way to get our puppy.  He is 15 weeks old and has been checked by a vet recently and is healthy. She said she will give me a year of Health guarantee for any hereditary disease. He doesn't have any tear stains. 
Is there any questions you suggest to ask?
She said that his AKC papers are going to take few weeks to get because there was some problems with a Father's papers but they just need to be corrected. But she said the father is from a reputable breeder and his owner knows what she needs to do so she (Dian) doesn't worry about the papers being corrected.
I am so happy


----------



## silverhaven

:chili::chili: how fantastic. So great to hear.


----------



## pammy4501

Sound like you have asked all the right questions already! I hope you enjoy your new boy as much as we love Frank! Can't wait to see some pics of your new baby!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I love Dian's puppies. So happy for you about your new baby. What is his name? Have you picked it out yet? Can't wait to see pictures. 

I also know that Dian has her puppies thoroughly checked by her Vet and many tests run, so I wouldn't be worried about health issues.


----------



## LJSquishy

My male Preston is from Dian at Midis Maltese. Dian was wonderful to work with and EXTREMELY patient with me because I had a horrible experience with London's breeder and I was very cautious about the next breeder I chose. Preston is such an amazing dog...his personality is unbelievable and he is the sweetest and most loving boy ever. Whether you get a puppy from Dian or not, you will ADORE having a little boy! Never again will I have a female. 

Feel free to PM me if you would like any detailed info about the process of me getting Preston. He came on an airplane to me since I live in WA state. 

You can search here on SM for pictures of Preston if you want to get an idea of the type of dogs she has produced. In my signature, he is the one on the left (the more round faced one). His sire is CH Sinphony of Venice Andy and he has produced many, many gorgeous Malts...very consistent look to his offspring, I think.


----------



## LJSquishy

Marzena said:


> Frank looks gorgeous .
> I just spoke to Dian and preparations are on the way to get our puppy.  He is 15 weeks old and has been checked by a vet recently and is healthy. She said she will give me a year of Health guarantee for any hereditary disease. He doesn't have any tear stains.
> Is there any questions you suggest to ask?
> She said that his AKC papers are going to take few weeks to get because there was some problems with a Father's papers but they just need to be corrected. But she said the father is from a reputable breeder and his owner knows what she needs to do so she (Dian) doesn't worry about the papers being corrected.
> I am so happy


Oh, that is fabulous news! Who is the puppy's sire (if you know)? If you post it here, there may be other Malts on here that are related to your soon-to-be new baby boy! It is lots of fun seeing who is related to whom!

You should feel very relaxed dealing with Dian. She was wonderful at keeping me in the loop on everything. I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Marzena

Dian said that he is out of Ch Mellamaltas LilBit Of Country At Midis and Sandstones Mountain Mystic. We don't have the name yet. Dian is camping this weekend so we can proceed with contract and everything when she comes back. I want him already. I am so excited. Hopefully soon I can post his pictures 
Ps. Preston is so cute and London too


----------



## Marzena

I thought we will wait with picking the name till we know for sure that he is coming...


----------



## zooeysmom

Welcome, and congrats on your new little boy! I understand your excitement! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Kellymarie65

CloudClan said:


> I have never heard of Lakeshore Maltese. I did a search for her website and I see several things that would be red flags for me when looking for an reputable/ethical breeder. She displays no information about the sire and dams on her puppies. A reputable/ethical breeder who has built a breeding program carefully would proudly display the heritage and the accomplishments of their adult dogs. I do not even see names for them. I see no evidence that she has shown any of her dogs. She says she can provide pedigrees, but does not do so on the site. She says they have champion lines, but she provides no information as to which lines those may be and most likely if there are Champions in the pedigree they are several generations back. She seems to claim to be affiliated with the AKC of New Hampshire, but there is no such club. AKC is a national organization with breed and all breed-kennel clubs as members (not individuals). They do not have separate organizations by state.
> 
> I would contact Cindy Fern-King in Massachusetts. She is on the AMA list. American Maltese Association She and her daughter have been showing and breeding Maltese for many years. I have been to her home and seen the loving environment in which her dogs are raised. She is also an active member of the AMA health committee.
> 
> You may also wish to contact MaryH, also in Massachusetts. She is an active member here on this forum. She is also an AMA member and on the health committee. I have known her for years and she is a passionate advocate for the breed. She can be reached here on SM by PM.


Thanks for all the information. I will look up Cindy. I did receive a call from Lakeshore Maltese. She was asking $1900 for her female maltese. Is it unreasonable to think I could find a pet for around $900-$1000? 
I fell in love with this breed but don't have experience with pure bred puppies as in purchasing them.
Oh, and after reading here, I wouldn't buy from there, thank you so much for the information. I am learning what to look for.


----------

